# كتاب يشرح النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع بالعربي



## عدنان ابراهيم (8 أغسطس 2006)

كتاب يشرح النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع بالعربي 
ويعد هذا الكتاب من افضل الكتب التي مرت علي بالنسبة للمبتذئين 
هناك ملحق في الكتاب هو عباره عن تطبيقات عمليه وشرح لطرق الرصد بواسطة ب جهاز Dgps
وشرح لنوعين من الاجهزه


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (8 أغسطس 2006)

معليش نسيت اضيف الرابط 

رابط التحميل :
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/3/ssv/نظم%20المعلومات%20الجغرافية.pdf


----------



## oras (9 أغسطس 2006)

[
جزاك الله كل خير:14:


----------



## عمروعلى3 (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]

















[/FRAME]​


----------



## اياد الكوز (9 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## garary (22 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ali (6 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhashem99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل عدنان
المعلمات المضافة هى عن Gis
نريد معلمات عن Gps
شكرا


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً الأخ الكريم عدنان ونرجوا المزيد
أخوك أبو ماجد


----------



## pshl (17 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## زكي البحطيطي (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الحليسي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## akato (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## engramy (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الكتاب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الناصر07 (20 مايو 2007)

merccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci


----------



## المهندس ali (23 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أنا في مشروع تخرجي شرحت كيفية أستخدام الجي بي أس 
اللي يبقي يعرف يعطيني أشعار بذلك 
وأشكر الأخوان المشاركين


----------



## عزيز4554 (26 مايو 2007)

*موقع يختص بالكتب المساحية بالعربي*

هذا رابط لكتب تخص المساحة في المملكة العربية السعودية وهي مناهج تدرس في الكليات التقنية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/sur.htm


----------



## عزيز4554 (26 مايو 2007)

هذا رابط لكتب تخص المساحة في المملكة العربية السعودية وهي مناهج تدرس في الكليات التقنية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/sur.htm[/quote]


وهذا لمناهج المعاهد الثانوية الفنية
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/met.htm


----------



## ahmed alrashidy (29 مايو 2007)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud_alex (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## ريمي جاد نور (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا أخي الكريم


----------



## ali11 (27 مارس 2008)

*[email protected]*

merci beaucoup pour votre cadeau:16:


----------



## بسام اليمني (28 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

جزاااك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله ............


----------



## تامر مجدى (29 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (29 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا جميل


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الامواج (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سارة هندسة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جاري التحميل وتسلم ايدك


----------



## اياد العبودي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شششششششششككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررااااااااااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## leena owainat (28 أغسطس 2010)

thaaanx very much


----------



## جسر الأمل (28 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الساحق الاول (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## الكشفى (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## bassam_eng2011 (24 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء اعاده رفعه مره اخري 
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## لهون جاف (3 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكرااااا بارك الله بك مشكووووووووووووور


----------

